# SQL-Dialekte bei Datenbankanbindung kompensieren



## NikoW (22. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

wie ich mit dem Titel schon versucht habe auszudrücken, stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich verschiedene SQL-Dialekte in meinem Projekt am besten kompensieren kann.

Die Ausgangssituation:
Ich habe ein Programm, bei dem der Anwender auswählen kann, welche Art von Datenspeicherung er benutzen möchte. Zum einen kann er eine lokale Variante wählen, bei dem die Derby DB zum Einsatz kommt. Er kann jedoch auch eine Netzwerk-Variante nehmen, bei der per MySQL Connector auf die Daten zugegriffen wird.

Ich frage mich nun also, wie kann ich diese beiden, in den Einzelheiten verschiedenen, Abfragesprachen unter einen Hut bringen? Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass ich eine Art Adapter-Muster verwenden kann, um eine allgemeine Schnittstelle herzustellen, aber ist das wirklich ein empfehlenswertes Vorgehen?

Ich hoffe meine Frage ist einigermaßen verständlich formuliert.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## tfa (22. Jun 2012)

Benutze Hibernate. Damit lässt sich das ganz einfach konfigurieren. Hibernate beherrscht Dialekte für alle möglichen Datenbanken "out-of-the-box".


----------



## NikoW (22. Jun 2012)

Super, habe gerade noch im Forum gestöbert, da bekomme ich eine Mail. Vielen Dank für die super schnelle Antwort. Scheint genau das zu sein, wonach ich gesucht habe.

Einen schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Empire Phoenix (22. Jun 2012)

SQL92 kompatibilität funktioniert übrigens auch bei den meisten datenbanken garantiert, hat natürlich den nachteil dass man individualle spezielle vorteile nicht ausnutzen kann.


----------

